# Last foal for the year here at MoonShadow



## Doobie (Jul 23, 2009)

*Well after making me wait almost a month Windy has given us our first Shetland...*

A COLT that I can't wait to see unfold!

Born at almost 10am yesterday (Tuesday)

No name yet ... waiting to see what he is like!


----------



## Echo Acres (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like he was worth the wait!

Congratulations!


----------



## crponies (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your handsome, colorful colt!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations Deb!!! He is a cutie! What neat markings he has! I bet you were tickled pink to see him!


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your handsome new baby!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 23, 2009)

What a cutie! Love his markings. Congratulations


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations, Deb!!! He's gorgeous! Who are the mom and dad?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 23, 2009)

What a way to end your foaling season - you certainly went out with a bang! He's fabulous!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats! I bet he's all you hoped for!! He's a beauty!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats on your handsome new guy


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 23, 2009)

What a cutie!!! Congrats! I really fancy the face marking he has!


----------



## Genie (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice.....


----------



## Sterling (Jul 23, 2009)

What a handsome and fancy little man!! Congratulations!


----------



## Amy (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations Debbie -- he is beautiful.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 23, 2009)

Very Nice! Congratulations on a safe delivery!


----------



## REO (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations Sis! He's lovely!



So is his mom!


----------



## shelly (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW-gorgeous guy!!!!!



:wub Congratulations!!!!


----------



## twister (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations on a handsome colt.

Yvonne


----------



## Doobie (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for looking





Yes I am very please with his looks...

good thing he was not a she or he would never leave the farm! lol

We were very lucky to have a very good foaling year with minimal problems.

(wish all our LB family had the same luck)

I will post him again in a couple weeks when he unfolds completely!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 24, 2009)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 24, 2009)

Debbie Congraulations on a very handsome colt. Love the face markings and the dam is beautiful.


----------

